
IRS awards $7.25M fraud-prevention contract to Equifax - uptown
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/03/equifax-irs-fraud-protection-contract-243419
======
Yoshimadashi
I thought this was an Onion News Network article at first. Perfect example of
when satire becomes real life.

~~~
paulddraper
From the article,

> "I was initially under the impression that my staff was sharing a copy of
> the Onion, until I realized this story was, in fact, true," Blumenauer
> wrote.

------
giancarlostoro
It says it's a no-bid contract, so am I right in assuming it's been in the
works since long before the current news and it's likely rolled up the
bureaucratic ladder enough to where it's too late to back out? Or how does
that process work really?

------
craftyguy
lmao. sorry, normally I would try to have a more thought-out response.. but..
wow. should I just permanently glue my palm to my face?

------
staticautomatic
Life imitates art.

------
devhead
seems legit

